# New Sigma lenses annonced



## Chaitanya (Feb 21, 2017)

Dpreview has posted the press release of the new sigma lenses. Sigma has been on a roll lately, would like to read reviews of 100-400 before getting it. 
https://www.dpreview.com/news/7094553685/sigma-announces-100-400mm-f5-6-3-dg-os-hsm-lens

https://www.dpreview.com/news/1942581285/sigma-announces-14mm-f1-8-24-70mm-f2-8-and-135mm-f1-8-art-lenses


----------



## hne (Feb 21, 2017)

https://www.sigmaphoto.com/14mm-f18-dg-hsm-a
Ideal Use: Landscape Photography, Astrophotography, Documentary and Architecture






The MTF chart speaks of reasonably controlled astigmatism.

It might not be the ultimate astrophoto lens, but it'd surprise me if the astrophoto crowd is less than eager to try it out.


----------

